# Gurkha Fights Off 30 Taliban; Honored w/ Gallantry Cross



## JBS (Mar 25, 2011)

400 rounds and half a dozen grenades, at one point even engaging in close combat using a tripod to crack one in the head.

The Gurkha continue to bring honor to their unit.


> With rocket propelled grenades and gun fire flying over his head from all    directions he defended the position for more than 15 minutes, killing three    Taliban and forcing the others to flee.
> 
> At one point the diminutive soldier turned around to see a “huge” Taliban    fighter approaching him on the rooftop, a few feet away, having silently    scaled the wall, and shot him.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad Motherfuckers they are.


----------



## QC (Mar 25, 2011)

-250 rounds of machinegun ammunition
-180 rounds of rifle ammunition
-six phosphorus grenades
-six high explosive grenades
-five underslung grenades
-one claymore
-machine gun tripod

What a stud


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Sergeant!


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2011)

That is bad ass. I can't even do that on COD4.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2011)

What a badass!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 25, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> That is bad ass. I can't even do that on COD4.



n00B


----------



## Centermass (Mar 25, 2011)

His pedigree doesn't surprise me.


> He is the third generation of his family to be decorated for bravery after his father Purna, an Indian Gurkha, and his grandfather.



Pound for pound, some of the toughest, most courageous sons a bitches ever.

Their tenacity is why their legend also extends to the Himalayas and beyond.

Well done Sergeant Pun.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 25, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, having carried one of those tripods once or twice they are not light and you would really need a dark heart to pick one up and start stoving heads in with it.


----------



## QC (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm just trying to picture the guy, given he's a munchkin, carrying all that lot to start with.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 25, 2011)

QC said:


> I'm just trying to picture the guy, given he's a munchkin, carrying all that lot to start with.



They don't become sherpas for nothing you know.


----------



## QC (Mar 26, 2011)

DOH!! (slaps forehead)


----------



## tova (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Poccington (Mar 26, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Thats pretty cool, having carried one of those tripods once or twice they are not light and you would really need a dark heart to pick one up and start stoving heads in with it.



Anyone that picks up an SF tripod with the intent to smash heads is an absolute boss.

He was on the news after recieving his medal and his exact words were "I simply thought, before they kill me I have to kill some of them"

Absolute beast.


----------



## pardus (Mar 26, 2011)

Gurkha's are amazingly tenacious and fearless bastards, well done SGT!

I am a little curious about one thing though... Where was his Kukri?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 26, 2011)

I met a bunch of them at the airport last year, nice blokes. Little.

This story is a great example of how size doesn't mean shit.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that is a warrior.


----------



## pardus (Mar 27, 2011)

I served with an ex Brit Para, he told me they terrorized every other Soldier in the Brit Army at every opportunity.
With the exception of the Gurkhas, he said they would come into the bar wearing ties and their best clothes while everyone else looked liked bums, everyone would leave them alone and be polite to them.
Not from fear but respect.
He was a mortarman and said the Gurkha's were the only ones who could match their speed which from him was a huge compliment.
Gurkhas did look funny when they where issued SLRs (FN's) as the rifle was 3/4 of their size lol


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 27, 2011)

pardus said:


> I am a little curious about one thing though... Where was his Kukri?


Prolly got it stuck in a Taliban forehead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 27, 2011)

pardus said:


> Gurkha's are amazingly tenacious and fearless bastards, well done SGT!
> 
> I am a little curious about one thing though... Where was his Kukri?



He was saving that for when the shit REALLY hit the fan ;)


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Met some Gurkhas in Basra a couple years ago.  They definitely live up to their reputation.  I'm glad they are on our side.  Congratulations Sergeant!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------

